
Making of the Illustrations of the Natural Orders of Plants - Sujan
https://www.c82.net/blog/?id=80
======
kazinator
This book has some kind of patch on P. 35:

[https://archive.org/details/herballorgeneral00gera/page/n33](https://archive.org/details/herballorgeneral00gera/page/n33)

"A Catalogue of Additions"

Codes, and indications of what is inserted where.

------
rojobuffalo
although a long read, that's an outstanding article about how it was made; and
the "final result" site itself is beautiful.

~~~
buckminster
It is absolutely stunning. With a fulltime job as well it's amazing it only
took four months.

------
mcphage
This would make an absolutely wonderful iPad app, too!

